# GOLDWOOD GW-S650/4 7" POLY CONE WOOFER 4 OHM



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

Here is a mini review since I really haven't had much time to play around with them installed.

My sister wanted new speakers for her car and so I designed a very budget minded system for her. Including these Goldwood 7" poly woofers for the front mids, and the dayton neo tweet.

I chose this mid because it was cheap, 4ohm, had good t/s specs for a car door install, and is a poly cone. I took out her stock mids and made some baffles out of MDF and mounted this in her undeadened door. I then hooked up the mid to 2 channels of a Directed ikesound refurb amp, pushing [email protected] and highpassed them at ~60hz 12db.

(She was going on a road trip so I had to pull an all nighter to get this job done, so once it was functional she had to take off with it). So I fired up the system, and I was very impressed. From the little I played with them they performed very nicely in the midbass department at least, and the SQ was def 10x better than stock. She didnt have any SQ type material handy, so I had to settle with Fort Minor.

If you need a mid on a tight budget, be it for yourself, or a friend or family member, I recommend these. You don't need much power on them, they work real well in a car door, poly cones are known be very acceptable w/ little tuning, and they are hella cheap! You can put together a sweet front stage for real cheap with these mids and the dayton neo tweets. I was able to push these mids to thier limits easily with 50watts each, so becareful.

Oh yeah, and she likes them too.. she says "they bump"


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

errr oops, here is a link to them

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=290-308

sorry no pic atm.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

What neo tweet was it? That ND20 or whatever....the $4.60 one?

How low is the tweet dipping?


Jeremy


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

I haven't hooked it up yet, thats why I didnt include it with the review. Its the 5 dollar one.

Stock tweets are still in use.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the review! I was thinking about using these in my beater car. I have a set of Aura tweets that I got for cheap and need some cheap mids. Seems these will work.
Just need to find a cheap deck now....


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm looking for 5.25" and something not too depth. I think I'll buy the 5" version. Someone advised me metal cones for heavy music so are these good too??


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I've considered pulling my 7" poly cones out of the closet but I still have to try the AA poly cones first....I bought the Goldwoods and the Silverflute 6.5s at the same time during my out of work experimenting phase and only tried one of each for a few days then boxed them. Never had time to give either much listening time....I'm starting my own collection it seems...


----------

